# Vintage Pair (Omega And Longines)



## digibloke (Nov 26, 2007)

Here's a picture of what I think of as my two "gentlemans watches". Both from the early 1960's the Omega is a Seamaster De ville, the Longines is a Sport Chief. Both are manual wind. The Longines is my daily wearer - had it serviced by Mr Roy last summer and it's been keeping great time and running like a train ever since. (They're actually both much prettier than they look in this pic).


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Two very nice watches, what diameter are they ?.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Lovely.

Never been massively into Longines, but that's a very tidy looking watch.

Original dials? They do look it, but both in immaculate condition!


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Two simply gorgeous! looking watches in my opinion. I love em both!


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

very classy , prefer the longer hands on the Omega but both are very nice.


----------



## digibloke (Nov 26, 2007)

They're both about 34mm excluding crowns and the dials on both of them are original and unmarked. The only replacement part in the picture is the crystal on the longines. Here's another (slightly cheesy) picture of the De ville amongst some of my other Omega watches.


----------



## BRL (Mar 4, 2014)

Lovely, I've never been much in to gentleman's watches but those look stunning.


----------



## Event horizon (Mar 17, 2014)

Im liking the longines and the funky led omega.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Event horizon said:


> Im liking the funky led omega.


Yes the time computer , a gold one was worn by kojak in the 70s I have a friend who is after a gold one if any forum member has a surplus one


----------



## digibloke (Nov 26, 2007)

Actually Kojaks watch was a Hamilton QED - Same watch as the Omega on the inside though (both use the time computer 1 modules developed by Hamilton/Pulsar in the early 70's.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

digibloke said:


> Actually Kojaks watch was a Hamilton QED - Same watch as the Omega on the inside though (both use the time computer 1 modules developed by Hamilton/Pulsar in the early 70's.


Ah right i shall have to inform my friend that he is barking up the wrong tree !

Probably just saved him a fortune lol (only because he would of bought the wrong watch , i doubt the Hamilton is any cheaper)


----------



## On My Watch (Mar 14, 2011)

The Deville is beautiful, but I really admire your SpeedMaster. Its a great watch Icon.


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

very nice gentlemens watches,pure class, well done sir.i have examples of both marques ,love them dearly,cheers..greasemonk


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer (Jul 19, 2014)

Great Sport Chief, some are afraid to touch them here in the States thinking they are fakes. Sweden model. Pays to learn.

Wayne


----------



## GeorgeWils (Jul 17, 2014)

The exact type of style I love, and my two favourite brands! Very jealous.


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer (Jul 19, 2014)

digibloke said:


> They're both about 34mm excluding crowns and the dials on both of them are original and unmarked. The only replacement part in the picture is the crystal on the longines. Here's another (slightly cheesy) picture of the De ville amongst some of my other Omega watches.


By chance does the Omega digital still work?

Wayne


----------



## Adrian73 (May 20, 2014)

Prefer the Longines but both are excellent examples of understated refinement! :thumbup:


----------

